# Rückruf auf 0190 Nummer nach SMS



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Kürzlich kam auf meinem Handy folgende Nachricht an:

EINE NEUE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FÜR SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhören rufen Sie bitte 01908/10072 an und geben Sie folgende Chiffre-Nr. 567623 ein.

E1.86/M


Absender: +38765649541, der Rückruf ergab, dass die Nummer nicht vergeben ist.

Also, was ist davon zu halten???


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2005)

Cringer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, was ist davon zu halten???


Nix, wer anruft hat schlichtweg Pech. Beschwerde bei der BNA oder dem Carrier für die Nummer sind angebracht, befreien aber i. d. R. nicht von der Zahlung.


----------



## SEP (16 November 2005)

0038765649541 ist wohl Bosnien-Herzegowina, Mobilfunk


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die Absendernummern werden vermutlich gefälscht sein. Im Forum von Antispam gibt es schon eine umfangreiche Diskussion zu dem Thema:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8530

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

Hi!

Am 19.11.2005 hat mich nun (zum ersten Mal) auch so eine Rückruf-Aufforderungs-SMS erreicht:



> Eine Sprachnachricht wurde fuer Sie hinterlegt. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 01908/20415 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 2896980 ein.
> 
> _Es folgen unnötig viele Leerzeilen und dann noch die völlig kryptische Zeile:_
> E1.86/M _Was das wohl heißen soll?_



Absender dieser SMS ist die Nummer +919830045***

Es ist also eine der üblichen Rückruf-Nepper-Masche ohne (verständliche) Preisangabe.

Nun wie auch immer, die Bundesnetzagentur bzw. der Reseller der 01908-Nummer sowie mein Mobil-Funk-Unternehmen, wird von mir über diesen Missbrauch informiert. 

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Nur zur Klarstellung: Natürlich habe ich auf der 0190er-Numemr nicht angerufen...

_Absendernummer anonymisiert , da möglicherweise 
gefälscht und damit u.U  unbeteiligte 
damit in Verbindung gebracht werden,   modaction _


----------



## tuxedo (20 November 2005)

Obiges Posting ist von mir.
Ich saß grad an einem "fremden" Rechner und hab wohl zu langsam getippt. Auf jeden Fall ist mein Einloggen verschütt gegangen, weil der Router sich von Internet getrennt hat.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die Rufnummer gehört der Fa. ID Net. Der verantwortliche Sachbearbeiter bei der Fa. Next ID GmbH in Bonn weiß nichts von einem Mißbrauch der 0190er-Nummern und bekommt auch keine Beschwerden von Verbrauchern. Beiträge in dubiosen (O-Ton) Foren sind für ihn nicht relevant. Möglicherweise  haben die Empfänger ihre Einwilligung bei einen Internet-Gewinnspiel gegeben. (Der geneigte Leser beachte den Text der Kurzmitteilungen) 

Daher ist es sicherlich sehr hilfreich, wenn Ihr Euch nicht nur im Forum meldet, sondern Euch direkt an die Firma schreibt, die Schriftverkehr dokumentiert und im Forum einen Hinweis auf das Ergebnis hinterlaßt. Ich würde die Firma gerne mit ein paar gesammelten Beschwerden konfrontieren.

Nebelwolf


----------

